# ***MMAF GFX GP, Finals, Toxic Vs Chuck8807, Voting***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello everyone and welcome to the GFX GP Finals, So lets meet our finalists In the Blue Corner we have Chuck8807 and in the red corner Toxic.

Prize is 1,500,000 VBookie Points (Thanks to Pliff for his generous 500, 000 donation) As well as a premium membership should the winner be an unpaid member.

This week, both contestants were given two assignments, the first was to create a sig based on UFC WW Champion GSP the second was to create a second sig based on whatever they chose.

Toxic




















Chuck8807


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I had to go with Toxic man. That Gsp sig is ridiculous. I would give my life for that sig..

Maybe not my life...but credits..?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

But DP if your dead the sig wouldnt do you much good would it?

Dp you can have it after the voting ends.


Chuck gets my vote,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> But DP if your dead the sig wouldnt do you much good would it?
> 
> 
> Chuck gets my vote,


Yeah lol....I fixed it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And I offered you the sig....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> And I offered you the sig....


Awesome thanks! raise01:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha toxic no joke my oringal gsp sig had that exact same flag in it....it was basically the same sig but my gsp pic was different lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I believe it its the first decent waving flag pic that come up under "canadian flag" on google, although I think you need to get outta my head.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haah yeah i found it funny cause i used that exact same flag from google....and i had gsp in th middle...glad i changed it up lol


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

great work guys, this was really close for me but theres just something i love about chucks dwayne wade sig, so i went with him


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

im really not sure who im going to vote for. Both of yalls are great. i gotta give it more time.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

man tox that babalu sig is awesome well done on both tho looks like i wont be winning that GP title or the premium membership i only wish we couldve had plazz and nikos in the tourney cuz i think some of the stuff made in this could give them a run for their money


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't lose hope Chuck, you still got a couple days left for voting. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like were neck and neck Chucky.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy shit, those x's in those little white boxes are insane Chuck! (How did you get them so red?!) You have just inspired me to go into using photoshop!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well chuck looks like you spoke to soon,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This has FOTN written all over it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man now Im getting my ass kicked,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That lead is slowly slipping Tox


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We seem to have hit a slight snag in my comeback attempt.....


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

voted for chuck i just couldnt get over that D wade sig.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So its gonna be like that then is it Zero, guess we just cant be freinds anymore...

On a side not Im winning again


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Toxic, that GSP sig was amazing. Awesome job, man. 

...almost makes me feel patriotic. for _Canada_ no less


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks man appreciate it, oh Canada our home and native land....


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks close. 

Voted for Toxic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Voted for Chuck8807, very original and crisp. I like that violet maple leaf effect behind GSP's head (am I the only one to notice??)

Good job Toxic too, really like your Babalu sig. I think your GSP sig could be improved if you don't crop GSP's forehead from the middle.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Hardest one to vote for in the history of MMAF's comps. I finally voted for Chuck because I like the originality of the second sig. I love the way the sig came out.

Toxic, awesome pieces as well. Some of the best ive seen you make. 

I would of voted for a draw if the option was available.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Voted for Chuck8807, very original and crisp. I like that violet maple leaf effect behind GSP's head (am I the only one to notice??)


wow, i am really surprised anyone noticed the maple leaf look i went for with the shadowing behind GSP ...also theres a pattern of flour de lis (i think thats how its spelled) in the background of the gsp sig but i made it very VERY subtle so it didnt take away from the piece ...i dunno if anyone see's it besides me


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn this is close, and i didnt even notice it was a mapple leaf beind GSP lol


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Now that you say it Chuck, I kinda see the fleur de lys (not entirely tough) but it's really subtle. 

I'd be surprised to be the only one noticing the maple leaf effect because I saw it right away TBH. But really, great great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

man just by the skin on my ass, it was close chuck damn close,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That was a hell of a battle. Good job to the both of you.

And next time...can I NOT go against Chuck for anything? I don't even remember being able to do gfx because of what he did to me.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

congrats tox on the win and awesome job on running this thing it was pretty fun and exciting to be a part of


----------

